# Brittany Ferries Amending Booking



## tidewatcher (Aug 31, 2019)

Just chatted to Brittany Ferries about their on line booking amendment policy. I normally book a return trip as some travel and breakdown insurances require a return date to ensure you are not going over the specified days limit. I only know this as once I needed breakdown cover and the first question was can I prove my outward and return dates.

Anyway if you book a return trip on BF you cannot amend the return ferry booking on line as it is a part completed booking. Only uncompleted bookings can be amended on line otherwise it is a phone call and £25. Online bookings are foc up until five days of the ferry date.

However they are happy if you book two single crossings as then they are separate and can be amended on line, also there appears to be no difference in cost. 

Hey Ho, great if you know about it!


----------



## mid4did (Sep 19, 2019)

We booked a return trip with britney last month,st malo to pompey.Got it through C&CC .We wondered why there were no others in the queue at 2 hours before sailing.After an hour a chap walks over and tells us the boats been cancelled,engine trouble and didn,t you get the text... No we didn,t.Went to the office and got a alternative booking from caen later that day.Also a cheque in the post for £30 to cover expenses.Our 2 grandkids were happy,they got a mcdonalds on the way,a better experience than our local back home.


----------



## witzend (Sep 19, 2019)

If we have ever had a cancellation we always get a text well in advance of our sailing by BF  some times just to advise of early loading  perhaps the C&CC got yours


----------



## witzend (Sep 19, 2019)

tidewatcher said:


> Just chatted to Brittany Ferries I normally book a return trip as some travel and breakdown insurances require a return date to ensure you are not going over the specified days limit. I only know this as once I needed breakdown cover and the first question was can I prove my outward and return dates.


We always book two separate trips for the reason you advise you can book them both at once to secure a return date


----------



## Markd (Sep 21, 2019)

I can understand the breakdown people worrying about whether you've exceeded your cover period but tbey can work out whether you're in cover from your arrival date can't they?
If you are still abroad when the cover runs out then they won't attend!
Anyway good tip about 2 singles


----------



## tidewatcher (Oct 8, 2019)

Both travel insurance and breakdown cover can (but not always) demand a return date to ensure your _intention_ was not to exceed the specified time limit. When I had to call breakdown cover in France a few years ago they requested my arrival and departure ferry dates on the phone. Having read my current cover closely I am covered for 180 per year on _"booked trips"._ This implies an outward and return booking. My experience with insurance is to always read the cover closely and comply. I had a medical claim two years ago which took over twelve months to settle due to technicality.


----------



## Markd (Oct 8, 2019)

Good tip.


----------



## tidewatcher (Oct 14, 2019)

Best laid plans and all that.... I have just read the latest Brittany Ferries newsletter where they explain that from next April 20th. they are introducing a new fare system of "Economy", "Standard" and "Flexible". It looks like the Economy is fixed and 100% taken if cancelled and cannot be amended, the Standard can be amended 14 days (I think) prior to sailing which just leaves the Flexible for those of us who wish to retain some choices on return date. It looks as though an Economy trip out and a Flexible trip back may be the option....

Just when it was going so well....


----------

